# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Nordkette Innsbruck, Anfängertauglichkeit

## tecxx

Hallo,
ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich das diese woche einfach mal probieren werde, interessiert mich eure meinung:

Wie (un)möglich ist die Abfahrt auf der Nordkette für einen DH-Anfänger? Ist der gesamte Trail von oben bis unten als "extrem" einzustufen, oder ist nur der obere teil den profis vorbehalten, und kann ein anfänger z.B. mittig einsteigen (oberer teil schotterweg fahren) und da auch noch spaß haben?

der grund meiner frage:

Ich war gestern im Bikepark im Wipptal, und habe meine ersten Downhill-Erfahrungen mit einem Leih-Bike gemacht (es war gewaltig !!!!!). Da ich seit jahren mit Mountainbike unterwegs bin, habe ich mich recht schnell eingelebt.. bis hin zu kleineren jumps war ich schon voll dabei. Trotzdem bin ich natürlich DH-Anfänger und werde das auch einige Zeit bleiben, auch wenn mir klar geworden ist : ich habe meinen traumsport gefunden  :Smile: 

jedenfalls, ich muss mir jetzt überlegen ob ich dieses jahr noch mit leihbikes unterwegs bin, und das dann eben nur am wochenende im bikepark, oder gleich in mein eigenes equipment investieren soll. da ich das freizeitticket habe, und die nordkette vor meiner haustür liegt, wäre z.B. eine abend-abfahrt nach dem arbeiten auch unter der woche möglich, und ein gekauftes würde sich dann gleich mal auszahlen - oder ist das definitiv viel zu schwer für einen neuling?

danke für eure antworten!
lg

----------


## cliomare

Hallo,

also der NKST ist sicher nicht anfängertauglich. Er wurde zwar insgesamt in den letzten 2 Jahren deutlich entschärft, aber trotzdem sind viele Stellen noch so, dass sie den normalen Anfänger maßlos überfordern werden. Das heißt nicht, dass es unmöglich ist, den Trail zu fahren. Aber an vielen Stellen wird dort ein Anfänger Probleme haben und ich denke der Spass wird limitiert sein.


Ich würd dir doch eher empfehlen, dir ein uphilltaugliches Bike zuzulegen. Es gibt genug Bikes, mit denen du einen Forstweg noch gut rauftreten kannst, abwärst am Trail aber volles Downhill-Potential hast (sowas hab ich auch; zB Canyon Torque, Speci Enduro Evo, Trek Slash, Alutech Fanes...). Dann hast du in Innsbruck und Umgebung einen Haufen Wege, die perfekt sind zum Lernen und meiner Meinung nach sowieso viel mehr Spaß machen als der NKST (der die meiste Zeit einfach nur mühsam und nicht spassig ist, auch für gute Fahrer) oder viele Bikeparkstrecken. Beispiele sind so die Trails von der Rumer Alm, Thaurer Alm, Höttinger Alm, Hungerburg Bereich, Lanserkopf, etc, etc...
Ich hab auch so angefangen, damals noch mit einem vollkommen ungefedertem Forstweg-Hardtail. Damit waren schon die Wege von der Rumer Alm eine große Herausforderung.
Mit so einem Bike hast du alle Optionen offen und kannst dann auch jederzeit in den Bikepark oder auf den NKST, wenn du dich drübertraust. Wenn du natürlich nicht rauftreten magst, dann ist das nichts für dich.

Wenn du auf normalen Wanderwegen unterwegs bist, dann verhalte dich aber bitte nicht so wie im Bikepark. Also auf Sicht fahren, Stehenbleiben wenn du auf Wanderer triffst und keine Schleifbremsungen. Es gibt im Raum Innsbruck schon genug Probleme durch rücksichtslose MTBiker, die die Wanderwege mit einer Rennstrecke verwechseln.


PS: Eine eigene Ausrüstung lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, wenn dir der Sport wirklich taugt. Wenn du nicht so viel geld hast halt Ausschau nach einem gebrauchten Bike. Wenn du gscheit kaufst bekommst schon für unter 1500€ was gutes, das hat sich bald amortisiert.

----------


## noox

Die normalen Strecken am Bikepark-Tirol sind von der Schwierigkeit her nicht mit der Nordkette vergleichbar. 

Ich kenne die Downhill-Renn-Strecke am Brenner von heuer nicht, aber ein Stück gibt ungefähr eine Ahnung, welche Schwierigkeiten auf der Nordkette regelmäßig zu finden sind. Das ist so ein Abkürzer im Wald nach dem großen "Sammelplatz" in der Mitte. Man umfährt dabei die 2 großen Walls neben der Piste.

In dem Video ab Minute 2:50: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyZPxsbSwB4

Auf der Nordkette hast du aber noch viel mehr enge Kurven und Stufen drinnen. Das ist ein Video von 2010 vom unteren - leichteren Teil: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgrl8-SZAiE

Was dazukommt ist, dass die Nordkette für einen Anfänger extrem kräftezehrend ist. Wenn du schon bisher viele schwierige Singletrails gefahren bist, dann kann durchaus sein, dass du sie dir erarbeiten kannst.

Wenn man aber eher so "flowige", weite Strecken wie z.B. Bikepark Tirol fährt, dann hat es nicht so viel Sinn das gleich am Anfang zu probieren.


Wenn du dir selbst ein Bike zulegen willst, ist zuerst mal die Frage, welches.

Wenn einem das Hobby sehr wichtig ist bin ich eher der Vertreter, der zu zwei Bikes tendiert. Ein echtes Downhill-Bike und ein Enduro zum Treten. Enduros können heutzutage schon sehr viel - d.h. man kommt damit fast überall runter und sind für ein so bergab-taugliches Bike sehr gut zum Rauftreten. Es ist halt primär nicht für den Bikepark-Einsatz und wird dadurch mehr geschont.

Das Downhill-Bike ist halt dann auch für heftigere Strecken voll geeignet. 

Cliomare geht mehr den Weg "Ein Bike für alles". Diese Bikes sind so in der Kategorie "(Super-)Enduro" bis Freeride-Bike angesiedelt. Ein Freeride-Bike ist voll Bikepark-tauglich aber zum Rauftreten schon heftiger (schwerer). Freeride-Bikes sind im Bikepark mehr verspielter, Downhill-Bikes racelastiger. 

Wenn du hauptsächlich Feierabend-Runden machen willst (rauftreten), und nur hin und wieder in den Bikepark-Tirol, dann würde ich mir etwas Richtung Enduro/Super-Enduro zulegen (160 - 170 mm, Luftfahrwerk, aufs Gewicht achten): Fanes, Specialized Enduro, ... . Wenn du mehr Bikepark willst, aber auch mal treten, dann eher etwas Stabileres (Specialized Enduro Evo, Canyon Torque, ...)

Wenn du für's Tourenfahren sowieso noch dein alte Bike hast, du im Bikepark richtig Gas geben willst und auch regelmäßig in andere Parks fahren willst (Leogang, Hopfgarten, Planai, ... in Fiss/Serfaus entsteht auch was), dann würde ich mir ein echtes Downhill-Bike zulegen und vielleicht später mal ein Tret-Bike im Enduro- oder All-Mountain-Bereich.

----------


## robertg202

Der NKST ist auf jeden Fall sehr heftig, auch wenn er heuer schon wesentlich entschärft wurde. Es gibt aber auf der Nordkette und rund um Innsbruck auch noch viele andere Wegerl die Spaß machen, wofür Du mit einem Super-enduro (Alutech Fanes, Carver ICB, Specialized Enduro Evo, Radon Swoop, Liteville 601, etc...) bestens ausgestattet bist. 
Für den NKST brauchst Du übrigens auch kein DH-Bike. Der geht mit einem ordentlichen Enduro auch super zu fahren. Der Benni ist den im ersten Jahr, wo er noch am schwierigsten war, >200x mit einem FR-hardtail gefahren. 
Als Anfänger tastet man sich halt dort so Höhenmeter für Höhenmeter vor - quasi learning by falling.

----------


## tecxx

danke erstmal für die vielen - sehr hilfreichen - antworten. 

auch wenn ich den gedanken dahinter verstehe, aber zwei bikes sind finanziell unmöglich drin. die erstanschaffung allein der sicherheitsausrüstung ist für mich schon ein kleines vermögen. ich lese primär heraus, dass ich mit einem freeride bike für die nächsten 1-2 jahre besser beraten bin, sozusagen der mittelweg? 
hauptfokus liegt bei mir sicher auf "abwärts", aber im raum tirol wohnen und ein bike kaufen, mit dem ich wirklich gar nicht bergauf fahren kann, kommt mir auch irgendwie komisch vor  :Smile: 

fazit: verstehe ich das richtig, bei "normaler" fahrweise trägt ein freerider auch bei regelmässigem (sagen wir, 3-4 mal monatlich) bikepark-einsatz keine schäden davon?

----------


## noox

Bezüglich Haltbarkeit schenkt sich ein Freeride-Bike nix gegenüber einem Downhill-Bike.  Kaputt gehen kann alles.

Allerdings sind die Übergänge fließend. Für den regelmäßigen Bikepark-Einsatz sind haltbare Laufräder, eine sinnvolle Kettenführung und starke Bremsen sinnvoll. Da sind halt Downhill- und Freeride-Bikes meist haltbarer ausgestattet als z.B. Enduros, wo auch das Gewicht eine wichtige Rolle  spielt.

Wichtiger Unterschied ist auch die Geometrie. Eine Kennzahl ist dabei der Lenkwinkel. Je schneller die Strecken bzw. je schneller du fährst, desto flacher der Lenkwinkel (=> Downhill-Bike flacher Lenkwinkel). Üblicherweise sind dann die Lenkwinkel von Freeride-Bikes etwas steiler. Daher etwas weniger zum Heizen als ein Downhill-Bikes, dafür etwas verspielter und für technische Passagen. Enduro hat meist noch steileren Lenkwinkel. 

Wenn du fast nur bergabfahren willst, aber hin und wieder ein paar 100 hm bergauf, dann ist sicher ein Freeride-Bike das Beste. Allerdings musst du dann die meisten Freeride-Bikes umbauen. Die haben meist nur ein Kettenblatt mit Einfach-Kettenführung. Zum Bergauffahren wirst vermutlich eine Zweifachkurbel benötigen. Wobei auch immer mehr einfach fahren.. Aber da ist's dann schon ziemlich heftig bergauf. Mit 32-36 ist aber noch einiges Möglich, wenn man bissl auf quälen steht.

Wenn es öfteres bergaufgehen soll, dann vielleicht doch ein Super-Enduro - sind meist leichter als die Freeride-Bikes. 

Allerdings geht's dann schön langsam eh mehr um konkrete Modelle. Was der eine noch als Super-Enduro bezeichnet, ist beim anderen schon mehr Freeride-Bike und umgekehrt.

----------


## cliomare

Also mein Freerider (Canyon Torque) wiegt unter 16 Kg bei voll bikeparktauglichen Komponenten (also 2-ply Reifen und schweren Laufrädern), hat einen relativ flachen Lenkwinkel von unter 66° und geht auf Strecken wie dem NKST super, macht auch im Park Spaß. Dank 2-fach Übersetzung vorne trete ich damit aber noch problemlos Touren mit über 1000 Höhenmetern. 
Mit etwas Gewichtstuning (v.a. leichtere Reifen und Laufräder) wären problemlos unter 15 kg möglich. 


Wenn du prinzipiell nicht nur Bahnfahren sondern auch mal andere Trails fahren willst, dann denke ich ist so ein Bike der beste Kompromiss. Bei mir im Freundeskreis fahren eigentlich alle so ein Bike, sowohl im Park wie auf Touren.
Haltbarkeit ist um nichts schlechter wie bei meinem Donwhillbike, da mußt du halt bei den Komponenten auf ein gutes Verhältnis aus Gewicht und Stabilität schauen. Natürlich musst du schon mit etwas Verschleiß rechnen, wenn du viel im Gelände fährst  :Wink: 

Ich finde, wenn man sich nur ein Bike zulegen will und damit von Park bis Tour alles machen will, ist ein sinnvoll aufgebauter Freerider mit ~180 mm Federweg der beste Kompromiss.

----------


## noox

Eine gute Sache ist auch ein zweiter Laufradsatz. Z.B. so ein Bike wie cliomare schreibt + ein zweiter, leichter Laufradsatz mit leichteren Reifen, da sparst wie oben geschrieben grob 1 kg und tust dich beim Rauftreten leichter.

Wenn du Bekannte und Freunde hast, mit denen du oft fahren willst, dann würde ich mich bezüglich dem Bike auch etwas an die halten. Ist auch mühsam, wenn du 80% mit Leuten fährst, die fit sehr sind und ein 13 kg Enduro irgendwo rauftrteten, und du mit einem 16 kg Freerider mithalten musst. Aber da du hauptsächlich Bikepark fahren willst, wird das eh nicht der Fall sein. Und ob du im Bikepark mit Freeride- oder Downhill-Bike unterwegs bist, ist am Anfang komplett egal.

Das Canyon Torque hat sich für diesen Einsatzzweck bewährt. Man bekommt viel Bike für's Geld, allerdings sollte man selber schrauben können, weil Händler gibt's da nicht.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich denke, dass die Zeit der Freerider vorbei ist. Was kann ein potentes Enduro schlechter?

Das Lapierre Spicy soll als Topmodell unter 12 kg wiegen, hat eine sehr abfahrtsorientierte Geometrie und mit 160 mm Federweg ist man ohnehin in Bereichen unterwegs, die vor einiger Zeit noch Freeridern vorbehalten war. 
Da es im Großraum Innsbruck kaum Liftmitnahme gibt, sollte man sich schon um ein Bike mit uphill Eigenschaften kümmern. Hilft ja auch nichts, ein 16 kg Bike den Berg rauf gewuchtet und für die Abfahrt keine Kräfte mehr zu haben.

Soll's hingegen wirklich ausschließlich in Bikeparks gehen, führt meiner Meinung nach kein Weg an einem DH Bike vorbei.

----------


## cliomare

"Enduro" ist heutezutage doch das, was man vor ein paar Jahren noch als "Freeride" bezeichnet hat.
Einfach ein stabiles, aber halbwegs leichtes Bike mit 160-180 mm Federweg, 2-fach Schaltung oder Getriebe und du kommst überall rauf, aber auch überall runter.

Ein potentes Enduro ist doch nichts anderes als ein Freerider. Die Industrie bezeichnets jetzt halt als Enduro, weil das im Trend liegt und sich besser verkauft.
Ich könnte mein Torque auf 14 Kg runterbringen, ohne dass ich bei den Abfahrtsqualitäten Abstriche machen müßte. Dann ist da auch kein Unterschied mehr zu einem "Enduro", Geo ist ohnehin sehr ähnlich. 
Ein Kollege baut sich gerade ein Santa Cruz Nomad auf. Hat 170 mm Federweg und soll komplett so um die 14 Kg wiegen. Damit kann man dann auch von Park bis Trail alles machen. Wurde früher als Freerider bezeichnet, heutezutage halt als (Super)Enduro  :Wink: 

Wie schon erwähnt lohnen sich zwei Laufradsätze, einer für Shutteln und einer für Treten, durchaus!

----------


## tecxx

sodala. mit dem torque hab ich geliebäugelt, da noch im preisrahmen für mein budget, und auch am design hätte mir nichts gefehlt.
dann war ich heute im lokalen bikeshop und hab mich dann nach kompetenter beratung und einer kurzen probefahrt für ein giant reign 2 entschieden. obwohl ich eigentlich mit dem festen vorsatz hingegangen bin, heute noch nichts zu kaufen  :Smile: 
nix gegen internetshopping (mein IT equipment bestelle ich ausschliesslich online, haushaltssachen sowieso), aber als anfänger ist mir bei dem thema einfach lieber, einen lokalen ansprechpartner zu haben, wenn was zu reparieren/warten/tauschen ist. und die locals supporten kann auch nicht schaden.

jetzt fehlen mir nur noch passende schneeketten für das bike. wer kann mir da was empfehlen?
(für alle nicht-tiroler: bei uns hats gestern schon wieder die berge angezuckert  :Wink: )

----------


## Tyrolens

Welcher Tiroler Shop hat ein Reign im Schauraum stehen? 

Jaja, der liebe Schnee, ein dauerhafter Begleiter, heuer.

----------


## tecxx

ich war beim shop "die börse", gesessen bin ich auf einem M, bestellt hab ich das L.

----------


## noox

@Tyrolens/@cliomare

Natürlich kann man alles in einen Topf werfen. Aber ich unterscheide schon noch gerne. Die Grenzen sind schwer zu ziehen und verwischen oft. Ich kann mir einen klassischen Enduro-Rahmen als Freerider aufbauen und ein Freeride-Rahmen als Enduro.

Früher gab's Mountainbikes. Dann XC und Downhill. Anfangs war der Unterschied nur Lenker und Reifen  :Wink:  Mit der Zeit wurde der Unterschied aber immer größer und es war Platz für die Freeride-Bikes. Über den XC-Bikes gab's dann leichte Fullies - z.B. Marathon-Fullies. Die Freeride-Bikes blieben nah an den Downhill-Bikes (Park-Freeride-Bike). Eine neue Lücke entstand. Da wurde dann Platz für All-Mountain und (ich glaub noch etwas später) Enduro. 

In Amerika ist der All-Mountain-Bereich größer. Außerdem verwenden sie auch gerne den Begriff "Trail-Bike". Enduro als Bike-Gattung dagegen weniger.

Aktuell hat für mich ein Parade-Freeride-Bike 180 mm Federweg, Park-taugliche Laufräder und Reifen. Sinnvolle Kettenführung. Geometrie für Bergabfahren aufsgelegt. Die reinen Park-Freeride haben Einfach-Kettenführung. Freeride-Bikes mit 2-Fach-Führung gibt's immer weniger zu kaufen. Häufig sind Freerider auch Einsteiger-Bikes, daher günstig, schwer, meist Stahlfederfahrwerk. 16 - 18 kg. Freeride-Bikes sind bei ähnlichem Preis kaum leichter als Downhill-Bikes. 

Das Parade-Enduro hat für mich 160 mm Federweg. Luft-Fahrwerk. 13 - 14 kg. Auslegung ausgewogen zwischen bergauf und bergab. Man kann noch gut rauftreten, aber kanns auch bergab krachen lassen und richtig Spaß haben. Laufräder/Reifen sind leichter, sollen gut rollen. Daher weniger pannensicher und weniger Grip als DH-Reifen. Laufräder nicht unbedingt für tagelanges Bikepark-Fahren ausgelegt. Versenkbare Sattelstütze. Angenehme Sitzposition. Leichte Kettenführung. 

Ein Super-Enduro ist für mich ein Enduro mit mehr Federweg. Hier verschwimmen aber die Grenzen komplett. Baut man sich ein hochwertiges, leichtes Freeride-Bike z.B. auch mit Luftfahrwerk auf, dann ist das eigentlich auch ein Super-Enduro.


Wobei natürlich auch das Kriterium Luft-/Stahlfeder-Fahrwerk immer mehr an Bedeutung verliert. Luftfahrwerke werden immer potenter, umgekehrt schwöre noch immer sehr viele auf die Stahlfeder. Der Gewichtsunterschied bei Dämpfer und Gabel liegt aber auch bei nicht so wenigen 700 - 1000 g. 


Das schöne ist, dass ein zweiter Laufradsatz wirklich einen großen Unterschied machen kann. Ein Downhill-Reifen auf einer stabilen Felge mit etwas weniger Luftdruck kann gegenüber einem leichten All-Mountain-/Enduro-Reifen locker den Unterschied zwischen einer Bike-Klasse ausmachen. Und zwischen einer leichten Enduro-Felge mit gutem Enduro-Reifen für die Tour und einem Downhill-Laufrad für den Park liegen auch schnell mal 1000 g oder mehr.



PS: Das Nomad hat meines Wissens 160 mm Federweg. Aber für die, die eine etwas stärkere Enduro-Gabel wollen wählen statt einer 34er Fox gerne die Lyrik RC2DH mit 170 mm (habe ich auch bei meinem Speci-Enduro gemacht). Von BOS gibt's die Enduro-Gabel auch in einer 170er Version. Von den 160 mm  34er Fox liest man, dass sie in manchen Situationen vielleicht doch zu weich ist und dass das CTD für schneller Fahrer zu wenig Compression bietet. Rock Shox hat mit der neuen Pike dafür eine leichte 160er Enduro-bzw. Fox 34er- Konkurrenz-Gabel auf den Markt gebracht.

----------

